# Puritan, William Gurnall on wrestling with God & taking Heaven by force



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 10, 2019)

Gurnall has thrown down the gauntlet. Dear Christian, will you pick it up?

"The Christian in prayer comes up close to God, with a humble boldness of faith, and takes hold of Him, wrestles with Him; yea, will not let Him go without a blessing, and all this in the face of his own sins, and divine justice, which let fly upon him from the fiery mouth of the law; while the other’s boldness in prayer is but the child, either of ignorance in his mind, or hardness in his heart; whereby not feeling his sins, and not knowing his danger, he rushes upon duty with a blind confidence, which soon fails when conscience awakes and gives him the alarm that his sins are upon him, as the Philistines on Samson: alas! then in a fright, the poor-spirited wretch throws down his weapon, flies the presence of God with guilty Adam, and dares not look Him in the face. Indeed, there is no duty in a Christian’s whole course of walking with God, or acting for God, but is lined with many difficulties, which shoot like enemies through the hedges at the Christian, whilst he is marching towards heaven: so that he is put to dispute every inch of ground as he goes. They are only a few noble-spirited souls, who dare take heaven by force, that are fit for this calling. For the further proof of this point, see some few pieces of service that every Christian engageth in. - Gurnall, W., & Campbell, J. (1845). The Christian in Complete Armour (p. 3). London: Thomas Tegg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 10, 2019)

Amen. I am reading this section on Gurnall at the moment so timely.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 10, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Amen. I am reading this section on Gurnall at the moment so timely.



Praise God. His timing is always perfect.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 10, 2019)

I am currently reading William Gurnall's _The Christian's Labour and Reward_, but I have never got around to reading _The Christian in Complete Armour_. I was put off buying/reading it by some of the criticisms of the book made by Martyn Lloyd-Jones in his sermons on Ephesians, though I cannot remember precisely what his criticisms were.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 10, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I am currently reading William Gurnall's _The Christian's Labour and Reward_, but I have never got around to reading _The Christian in Complete Armour_. I was put off buying/reading it by some of the criticisms of the book made by Martyn Lloyd-Jones in his sermons on Ephesians, though I cannot remember precisely what his criticisms were.


The Christian's Labour and Reward is a fantastic read. I am quite surprised to hear Lloyd-Jones criticized such a book. Along with Scriptures, TCinCA along with Brakel's Christian's Reasonable Service would most likely be my desert island picks. Here are some praise for Gurnall's work:

"*Endorsements*
‘If I might read only one book beside the Bible, I would choose _The Christian in Complete Armour_.’ — JOHN NEWTON

‘Gurnall’s work is peerless and priceless; every line is full of wisdom; every sentence is suggestive. The whole book has been preached over scores of times, and is, in our judgment, the best thought-breeder in all our library.’ — C.H. SPURGEON

‘You will often find in a line and a half some great truth, put so concisely, and yet so fully, that you really marvel how so much thought could be got into so few words.’ — J.C. RYLE"

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 10, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I was put off buying/reading it by some of the criticisms of the book made by Martyn Lloyd-Jones in his sermons on Ephesians, though I cannot remember precisely what his criticisms were.





Reformed Bookworm said:


> I am quite surprised to hear Lloyd-Jones criticized such a book.


If I recall correctly, he thought Gurnall could get a little 'long winded' in his comments and stretch the exegesis a bit. But I emphasise it is a very minor criticism. MLJ did make minor criticisms of other Puritans at times.

It is important to emphasise that Lloyd-Jones was proactive in promoting the Puritans. He truly believed their writings were the very best nourishment for the soul. If he was alive today I am sure he would say that Gurnall is one of the best Puritans. Read him and your soul would be greatly blessed, don't be put off by a *minor* criticism!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 10, 2019)

It has been about 17 or 18 years since I read MLJ's criticisms of William Gurnall. I do think his concerns were about more than the book being long-winded, however.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 10, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I am currently reading William Gurnall's _The Christian's Labour and Reward_, but I have never got around to reading _The Christian in Complete Armour_. *I was put off buying/reading it by some of the criticisms of the book made by Martyn Lloyd-Jones in his sermons on Ephesians, though I cannot remember precisely what his criticisms were.*


In volume 7, 'The Christian Warfare', Ephesians 6:10 - 13, on page 16, MLJ says that,


> "Gurnall was a 'great Puritan' who wrote a massive volume, a classic which has given food for the soul of thousands of Christian pilgrims for the last 300 years."


He goes on to say,


> "Now to my disappointment and almost dismay, I cannot accept William Gurnall's division of the subject. This is in a sense a mechanical point, and yet it seems to me to be of importance. Gurnall divides it up thus. He says there are two main sections here, the first being verse 10 itself, verse 10 alone. Then section two, he says, includes verses 11 to 20. He states the matter thus: Section 1, verse 10 - 'A short but sweet and powerful encouragement' to this Christian warfare. Section 2, verses 11 to 20 - Here we have 'several directions for their managing this war the more successfully, with some motives here and there sprinkled among them.'
> 
> I really cannot accept that division; and I make bold to suggest a better one. I agree that there are two main sections, but I suggest that the first section runs from verse 10 to verse 13 where we have a general exhortation. The second section, verses 14 to 20, gives detailed instructions with regard to the general exhortation. That seems to me to be the natural division.
> 
> ...



I typed all of the above looking at the text manually on my keyboard, so though I've proofread it, there may be a word or two omitted or out of place. The first paragraph I typed is edited somewhat, but the balance (separately quoted, is complete)

Incidentally, reading the above years ago also discouraged me from reading the Gurnall volume, though I have it. Perhaps I'll get to it down the road .... Lord willing.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 10, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> If I recall correctly, he thought Gurnall could get a little 'long winded' in his comments and stretch the exegesis a bit. But I emphasise it is a very minor criticism. MLJ did make minor criticisms of other Puritans at times.
> 
> It is important to emphasise that Lloyd-Jones was proactive in promoting the Puritans. He truly believed their writings were the very best nourishment for the soul. If he was alive today I am sure he would say that Gurnall is one of the best Puritans. Read him and your soul would be greatly blessed, don't be put off by a *minor* criticism!



I understand. As I have stated elsewhere, I am forever indebted to Lloyd-Jones. I owe so much to him and his ministry. When I first discovered the MLJ Trust, I listened to at least one sermon every morning for a year. MLJ books are well stocked in my library. He was fundamental in my early stages of discovering the Reformed faith along with the Puritans. I am reading his two-volume biography at the moment.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 10, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> I typed all of the above looking at the text manually on my keyboard, so though I've proofread it, there may be a word or two omitted or out of place. The first paragraph I typed is edited somewhat, but the balance (separately quoted, is complete)



Thanks, Jimmy. I think that is what I read as well. 



JimmyH said:


> Incidentally, reading the above years ago also discouraged me from reading the Gurnall volume, though I have it. Perhaps I'll get to it down the road .... Lord willing.



It really is odd how you can be put off reading something. At the time, I was devouring Puritan Paperbacks one after an other, but always avoided William Gurnall's tome on the basis of what MLJ said. Mind you, having made my way through the volumes of MLJ sermons, I perhaps needed to take a break from Ephesians.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 10, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I perhaps needed to take a break from Ephesians.


Gurnall uses Ephesians 6 as the foundation. In the process, he covers so much ground in the Christian life. I couldn't possibly commend his book to you enough.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Feb 10, 2019)

I highly commend Gurnall. And as far MLJ's criticism, the _"sweetness" _ that he finds lacking clearly shines through in Gurnall's exposition of the text. It is immensely encouraging. Gurnall also does, if implicitly, recognize a distinction between vv. 14 and following from the preceding ones. Do not let that prevent you from taking it up. It can certainly be a bit long-winded, but it is even so extremely edifying.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 10, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> I am forever indebted to Lloyd-Jones. I owe so much to him and his ministry.


Likewise. I posted a number of book recommendations in another forum. https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/happy-birthday-dr-lloyd-jones.96969/#post-1185114



Reformed Bookworm said:


> He was fundamental in my early stages of discovering the Reformed faith along with the Puritans.


Likewise.


Reformed Bookworm said:


> I am reading his two-volume biography at the moment.


Read it many many times. You will not regret it! My copy is getting quite worn with use. As I said in that other post, also read Iain Murray's "Martyn Lloyd-Jones: messanger of grace". I am convinced it was providential that Iain Murray was the official biographer for MLJ. He did an excellent job.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 10, 2019)

Perhaps read Gurnall along with Dr Lloyd-Jones on Ephesians 6 https://www.mljtrust.org/free-sermons/book-of-ephesians/6/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 10, 2019)

Here is a lecture from Maurice Roberts that discusses Gurnall's work.
https://www.christian.org.uk/resource/the-christian-and-spiritual-warfare-william-gurnall/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bookslover (Feb 10, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> If I recall correctly, he thought Gurnall could get a little 'long winded' in his comments. . .



Says the guy (ML-J) whose series of sermons on Romans runs to 14 volumes, and didn't finish the book!


----------



## bookslover (Feb 10, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> The Christian's Labour and Reward is a fantastic read. I am quite surprised to hear Lloyd-Jones criticized such a book.



He didn't. It was _The Christian in Complete Armour_ that Lloyd-Jones was criticizing.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 10, 2019)

bookslover said:


> He didn't. It was _The Christian in Complete Armour_ that Lloyd-Jones was criticizing.


I know that as is evident through the discussion that followed. That was two separate thoughts, which wasn't very clear on my part.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2019)

William Gurnall's sermon the magistrate is well-worth reading.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 11, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> William Gurnall's sermon the magistrate is well-worth reading.


Indeed it is. I was excited to find it as an appendix to The Christians Labor and Reward.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 11, 2019)

In my semi-humble opinion, Lloyd-Jones's best book is _Studies on the Sermon on the Mount_ (originally published in two volumes, 1959 and 1960; now available as a single volume).

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2019)

William Gurnall on the death of death in the death of Christ.

Rumours that John Owen is suing me for plagiarism can neither be confirmed nor denied.


----------

